# Saying "Hi" as the newest member



## G3 Bassman (Apr 18, 2007)

I just wanted to say, "Hi. I'm Scott and I'm a Bassaholic." :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Scott! Its going to be ok, we are all Bassoholics here. Welcome to the board


----------



## Jim (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard!

Thanks for joining! =D>


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi Scott! 
Welcome..... this is a great forum....you'll love it here!


----------



## MARINE0341 (Apr 20, 2007)

WELCOME ABOARD!!! Scott.


----------

